# Post your favorite shoes photos!



## cetati (Nov 4, 2010)

Come on ladies, what shoes are your favorites to wear, your favorites to look good and not move in? xD Show 'em to me so I can have a bit of style inspiration!

  	I'll start. The first is a Jeffrey Campbell pair of Charli-C clogs--they are pretty much perfect, and SO comfortable!











	These Nine West wedges are pretty fabulous too.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got these:  Born "Marian".  Wore them once already.  VERY COMFY!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 4, 2010)

And these are on the way to me:  Born "Marybeth".  I absolutely love Born shoes.  God, if my hubby knew I just bought two pairs of shoes in less than a week (not cheap either) - he'd be pissed!!!!  Oh well


----------



## cetati (Nov 4, 2010)

bellaboomboom said:


> I just got these:  Born "Marian".  Wore them once already.  VERY COMFY!



 	Wow, these are so cute!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 5, 2010)

They come in different colors too.  Check it out!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 21, 2010)

My favourite pair are my Chanel Mary Janes from fall 2008, and my staple pair are by Gucci.


----------



## Cydonian (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a budget shoe shopper for sure! These are the ones I actually have photos of...














  	The only pricey pair were the 2nd ones... Bandolinos. They were about $70, which is a lot for me!


----------



## cetati (Nov 23, 2010)

Beauty11111 said:


> My favourite pair are my Chanel Mary Janes from fall 2008, and my staple pair are by Gucci.



 	The Gucci ones are to die for!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

I'm still saving up for these shoes but I will own these


----------

